# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  اياك و الغرور

## النسر2

*

 فاحيانا تستمد قوتك من شركائك ....

 .... و بعد مرور لاوقات العصيبة تبتسم و تتذكر كيف استطعت ان تستمد قوتك و  تكسر كل الحواجز و تتخطي التحديات عن طريق كلمات ايجابية سمعتها من شركائك

*

----------

